# Got new wheels, factory lug nuts don't fit



## rmmira (Dec 18, 2008)

Got aftermarket wheels (says "VSR" on center cap) to put snow tires, website said they were OK for GTO (18"x7.5" 5x120mm), but I was surprised that the factory lug nuts are too big to fit into the wheel opening for the holes. 

Scanned the web again, seems like most aftermarket wheels use long lug nuts which are smaller in diameter than the regular factory nuts ("tuner lug nuts" etc). So, how do I know which lug nut set to buy, that fits these wheels and also the goat wheel studs? The factory nuts just say "metric" and "SF 6". I hear in this forum that that they are "M12 1.5" . Is that what I need to buy, a set of M12 1.5 lug nuts with a length long enough to expose the head out of the wheel hole to be able to torque it ? :confused


----------



## Discount Tire (May 9, 2008)

rmmira said:


> Got aftermarket wheels (says "VSR" on center cap) to put snow tires, website said they were OK for GTO (18"x7.5" 5x120mm), but I was surprised that the factory lug nuts are too big to fit into the wheel opening for the holes.
> 
> Scanned the web again, seems like most aftermarket wheels use long lug nuts which are smaller in diameter than the regular factory nuts ("tuner lug nuts" etc). So, how do I know which lug nut set to buy, that fits these wheels and also the goat wheel studs? The factory nuts just say "metric" and "SF 6". I hear in this forum that that they are "M12 1.5" . Is that what I need to buy, a set of M12 1.5 lug nuts with a length long enough to expose the head out of the wheel hole to be able to torque it ? :confused


We sell Gorilla Lug nuts. They are a tuner style lug that fit in the narrowest of lug holes. They will work for your VSR wheels. They run $45.00 per set with Free shipping. 

Give us me call if you are interested I can help you determine which ones will fit best. There are a few styles that could work. 1.888.459.4080. We would be happy to help.

-Matt


----------

